# Timeshare tours in Orlando



## Debbyd57 (May 30, 2009)

We are headed to Orlando.  Which timeshares are actively doing tours in that area?  If it is too hot and rainy we may need to pick up some extra money and check out new places to stay.


----------



## beanie (May 30, 2009)

I know marriott is touring it's new place . I think $100 disney money is the gift.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2009)

*Timeshare Tours Just For The Freebies.*

Every time we've been in the area, the WestGate headhunters were flogging timeshare tours like crazy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## capjak (May 30, 2009)

Marriott, Hilton , Sheraton Vistana Villiages, Wyndham Bonnett Creek, Bluegreen Fountains, DVC


----------



## Debbyd57 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I guess we still have a lot of choices.   Debby


----------



## Dorkuson (Jun 1, 2009)

How do you get tours for Marriott or other places?


----------



## krissydee (Jun 1, 2009)

Off property consultants are everywhere, it's their job to get you to take a tour. 

I know wyndham has booths in the FL Mall trying to sign people up

One of the major timeshares (possibly Westgate) has invaded Universal Studios and has their booths inside the theme parks.

Other than that, hwy 192 or International drive both have little booths scattered along them with signs such as "Discount Disney Tickets" or "Cheap attraction tickets". Those are sign up booths. 

And in the major tourism areas there are desks inside 7-11 gas stations and sometimes inside breakfast places.

Pretty much everywhere


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 1, 2009)

*Try The Big Orange Souvenir & Citrus Store On Rt. 192.*




krissydee said:


> Pretty much everywhere


The Big Orange store right across Rt. 192 from Wyndham Cypress Palms & Cracker Barrel has a timeshare tour desk just inside the front door, on the left as you go in. 

Any time we're there, we say Hi to the guy behind the desk & shake hands.  By now, he recognizes us on sight.  If there are any good non-WestGate timeshare freebie-tours to be signed up for, he lets us know.  (If you sign up for a timeshare tour there, give the headhunter guy our regards.) 





-- hotlinked --​
We won't absolutely rule out WestGate freebies, but the WestGate sales tours have become so tiresome & predictable that we now prefer just about any of the others.  (Although we're also tired of touring Mystic Dunes.)  Then again, if Mr. WestGate ups the cash ante significantly, we will be willing to reconsider.  Ditto Mystic Dunes.

Plus, the WestGate VIP breakfast & lunch are pretty good.  (You need an invitation to go in through the door below the blue awning to get those.) The non-VIP breakfast & lunch are mediocre at best -- e.g., pop tarts & tang for breakfast, cold cuts & potato chips for lunch.

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The parked silver PT Cruiser in the Big Orange picture is not ours.  We have 1 like that, but we've never driven it to Kissimmee FL.  Any time we've been in our own car for an Orlando timeshare vacation, we've been driving the minivan -- not that there's anything wrong with the PT Cruiser. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

